# Two Trackers Four Wheel Drive Club



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Group pitches in to clean up Manistee National Forest

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/grpress/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1146840763314030.xml&coll=6

Friday, May 05, 2006 By Howard Meyerson Press Outdoors Editor

They found 356 tires, 23 gallon jugs of used motor oil and a couch. They picked up piles of discarded shingles and the makings of a meth lab. In fact, they collected 18 tons of trash last Saturday, but Jeff Traynor remembers the little things. 

"The smallest, nastiest thing was a trash bag that stunk all day," said Traynor, the external director for the Two Trackers Four Wheel Drive Club.

Last weekend the 75-member club, working with help from other off-road clubs from as far away as Ohio and Detroit, completed its eighth annual trash pickup in the southern tip of the Manistee National Forest. 

That's where the group has adopted 10,350 acres of forest. 

"For a long time, I thought this event was an excuse for these guys to go four-wheeling, but they have hauled huge amounts of garbage out of the forest," said Les Russell, the district ranger in Baldwin. 

"What they do really helps. There's no way that our agency would have the money or manpower to clean up the trash. It's a really massive job." 

Traynor, his girlfriend and the others spent the day driving down dusty, two-track roads. 

Where they saw trash, they stopped to pick it up. They moved it to one of three strategically placed dumpsters put out by Forest Service staff. From there, staffers had the dumpsters taken to a landfill. 

It was a nasty job, but one that can get people laughing, Traynor said, when they meet in the woods to compare notes about what they have found.

"We only found one washing machine this year," said Pat Brower, of Fruitport, the vice president for the organization. "Normally we come out with 10 washing machines." 

The group has picked up more than 46,000 shingles over the years along with three junk vehicles, 1,500 tires and an estimated 92 tons of trash. 

But that is just a pittance of what lies out in the woods, according to Ada Takacs, the volunteer program coordinator for the Department of Natural Resource's Adopt-A-Forest program. New mobile GPS technology being employed by state conservation officers is helping to create maps that pinpoint trash piles in the woods. Conservation officers on patrol push a button in their vehicles to mark a spot.

"Last year was the first year and conservation officers identified 700 sites. At last count there were 1,293 sites with at least a truckload of trash," Takacs said. 

Surveys conducted by other states show that most forest dumping occurs within 10 miles of where the dumped material is used, according to Takacs. Most is local, both commercial and residential. 

"We are not seeing people drive up from Detroit to dump in the northern forests," said Takacs. "A lot of home projects get dumped in the woods." 

The Two-Trackers club is one of 1,200 volunteer groups which pitch in each year and participate in the statewide volunteer program that began in 1989 to address a growing problem. 

Despite the efforts of the off-roaders, Boy Scouts, horseback groups and many others, Takacs believes only 70 percent of the sites have been identified. 

Traynor said trash pickup is a way for his group to give something back. Club members regularly use public land for recreation, whether that is traveling to designated scramble areas such as Silver Lake State Park, or touring the two-tracks of the national forests. 

Almost all are aware of the image problem the sport has developed because of the errant behavior of the rogues in the off-road community. There are those who ride where they are not supposed to and create serious environmental damage around the state. 

"A lot of our members are sick of the yahoos on the trail," said Traynor, 43, the owner of Traynor Construction. "Our group isn't a bunch of ******** and we don't drink. 

"We'd like to keep the sport (of off-roading) healthy. We aren't in to knocking down trees to have a little fun." 

Russell said the northern Muskegon County area where the Two Trackers worked is one that gets hit pretty hard. There are several communities in close proximity and the forest has become a convenient dumping ground. 

"It's pretty amazing and disgusting," said Brower. "If someone redoes a room we end up with their drywall. If they redo their living room, we end up with their couch. This was the first year that the ravines were clean. We used to find tires in them every year." 

Russell said the tires the two-track group collected are suspected to be part of several thousand tires that have gone AWOL from firms which were paid to legally dispose of the tires but cut corners by dumping them in the forest. 

"The tires we found were singles and doubles. They were spaced out along the lengths of the trails as though someone had them on the back of a truck and pitched them out as they drove," said Brower.


----------



## ridealong (May 14, 2006)

Just had to say there are alot of people out there doing their part, I know you only get the big talkers in the papers trying to make a name for themselves but we should all do our part and not seek to get our name in the papers with such dribble. There are more important issue's at stake here, let's not help them feed their ego's. Now if we could just get people to stop stealing the wood to heat their homes wile their out there.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

ridealong said:


> Just had to say there are alot of people out there doing their part, I know you only get the big talkers in the papers trying to make a name for themselves but we should all do our part and not seek to get our name in the papers with such dribble. There are more important issue's at stake here, let's not help them feed their ego's. Now if we could just get people to stop stealing the wood to heat their homes wile their out there.


How do you know they did it just to be in the paper???? Even if they did Who cares it brings awareness to the problem and solicits more help for next year so more trash makes it out. With stats like these

Originally Posted by *Hamilton Reef*
_Group pitches in to clean up Manistee National Forest

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/grpres...030.xml&coll=6

Friday, May 05, 2006 By Howard Meyerson Press Outdoors Editor

They found 356 tires, 23 gallon jugs of used motor oil and a couch. They picked up piles of discarded shingles and the makings of a meth lab. In fact, they collected 18 tons of trash last Saturday
The group has picked up more than 46,000 shingles over the years along with three junk vehicles, 1,500 tires and an estimated 92 tons of trash._



_They should have made it in the paper along time ago 

_


----------



## ridealong (May 14, 2006)

How many groups are out there doing this, just the one, if I read correctly there are many.... I agree with you that it will bring more people out., but's let give all the people that work on it throughout the year some credit, like all the other groups. Just tired of of the noisy minority that's all. If you missed my point oh well, it is your opinion, like mine is mine. Many of the clubs have been around forever, 25 years plus, I know there are more people out there now then ever running the dirt roads and only a few kick in to help as it always happens. I still think that the other groups deserve the same recognition in a statement if you were thinking of more than yourself, but I know how people get when someone pays a little attention. I almost forgot, Hamilton, who was the person who donated the heavy equipment to load up the shingles, I know the stats, and working a half day with even 75 people and half as many two wheel trailers, let me see, not possible. The point is still give recognition where it is due, need a better spokesman I guess to do that, no experience can hurt you allot. Now if we could keep people from stealing the wood to heat their homes, that would be nice as well. Watching them take their trucks and trailers in to get the wood, wow, "Public land".


----------



## ridealong (May 14, 2006)

Come on, 107 views and no thoughts, not everyone has three or fourvehicles over 7 years old, rents the place they live in, has a one stall garage and has their parts heaps all over, lives in their parents basements ,come on, all your girfriends can't make more than you, can they, have a thought. Lets see some thoughts on this, don't be scared let rip. The volunteers do all the work, then one twit, makes a statement for them and the iq level goes down 100%. Lets get motivated out there. I know there is more to it than that, come on four wheelers, get a pair. Sounded like a high schooler answered.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

ridealong said:


> Come on, 107 views and no thoughts, not everyone has three or fourvehicles over 7 years old, rents the place they live in, has a one stall garage and has their parts heaps all over, lives in their parents basements ,come on, all your girfriends can't make more than you, can they, have a thought. Lets see some thoughts on this, don't be scared let rip. The volunteers do all the work, then one twit, makes a statement for them and the iq level goes down 100%. Lets get motivated out there. I know there is more to it than that, come on four wheelers, get a pair. Sounded like a high schooler answered.


:lol: If you want some input on this then calling people names is not going to get you anywhere on this site. It only takes a few minutes to make a phone call to a reporter or news crew and tell them about what your doing and maybe they will come out and maybe they wont. The above mentioned group may not have even called a reporter it could have been the dnr officer from the area that thought they should get some recognition.


----------



## skyblaster (Oct 26, 2001)

ridealong said:


> then one twit, makes a statement for them and the iq level goes down 100%.



That statement speaks volumes for you doesn't it?!?!?!? :lol:  :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am missing the point of this "discussion"?


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

thumbs up to the people that donate their valuable time and effort..

can someone email or pm info so i can get involved next time..we have a cabin on 22 acres in wellston and we use the forest area alot (not in a distructive manner) and my wife and I would like to help if we can.

Mike


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

To answer a previously asked question about what the point of this discussion is I had to reread the posts several times to follow, and this is what I came up with. Hamilton was took the time to post a story about a group of four wheeler enthusiasts that were kind enough to support their sport by cleaning up the area they utilize, which I thought was fantastic by the way. Then things headed down hill when ridealong became more worried about the fact that only one group was mentioned in the article when many groups help clean up the area. He also seemed to take issue with the guy they interviewed, something about the way the guy answered the questions. It seems he has issues that the guy in the article is trying to be the spokesman for all four wheeler groups. 

I took the time to reread the posts to get understand the situation. Perhaps if ridealong took the time to read the story he would have understood a few things too. First I didn't get the impression that this group called the local paper for a "come look at us" story, who know's how they got a line on the story, and better yet who cares. The story brings this immense problem to the attention of people who may not know about how many dumps are on State land. Second what is the difference if the guy being quoted sounds like a genius a high school kid, or Larry the Cable Guy, he was out there doing good things. I wasn't there doing my part, my guess is neither was ridealong on this particular day, so we don't have any room to bash the guy.

After that it became obvious that ridealong was just trying to stir the pot, no point at all. It's a damned shame when people can take such positive story and make it so negative. I never got the impression that the person being interviewed was looking for special attention for himself or his four wheeler club, the only one looking for special attention is ridealong.


----------



## HOangler (Nov 15, 2004)

what I don't get is why our gal "ridealong" doesn't want people taking wood for home heating. to do that, users must buy a permit to cut in designated areas (the same permit that she can buy), are only supposed to take a certain amount, and can only take trees that are already down. maybe our fellow member of michigan-sportsman.com, "ridealong" is not in favor of utlizing our natural resources to be a little self-sufficient, and she would rather us pay some some middle eastern country to heat our homes. etc. etc. etc.
oh, by the way, thanks to those who pitch in to help our state forests look clean. Mainly "Two Tracker Four Wheel Drive Club" because this is who the thread is foruming about.


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 22, 2004)

I personaly have not used the trail system but when a group or individual takes the time to clean up and try to preserve the woods I along with many others appriciate this. Keep up the good work and thanks.


----------



## Don J (Dec 7, 2005)

The Trolls Fourwheel Drive club in Indian River has done clean ups also.
I have been on trail rides with them where every one brings back trash.


----------



## ridealong (May 14, 2006)

You were the only one who got the point of the whole thing, wow


----------



## dieselboy35 (Apr 4, 2004)

you said it all


----------



## ridealong (May 14, 2006)

With all due respect to Hamilton for trying to do the right thing, as well as all the other posters that in earnest try to take a side that is really in earnest, Why do I find I find the whole posting, by ride along a wonderment, as I looked around to see what had started the whole thing, I find that a new web page is starting up for the group, I wonder.. I know I am being well something less than trustful, but it would not be a first, the sportsmans forum is cross linked very well indeed, and looking at the search it shows up in any search on the subject. People that dont know anything will see the name and in maybe generate interest and maybe that was the point, maybe the truth is of this post is far simpler than it appears. Simple answers are the best, if you hear hoof beats, dont think Zebra, think horse. Too bad if it is true, simple minded folks indeed could be the case. Hope I wasnt blunt, and sorry Hamilton, just see a wolf and red riding hood working together.


----------

